
Kotlin: 35% Android developers now use it - bokertov
https://android-developers.googleblog.com/2018/05/google-io-2018-whats-new-in-android.html?m=1
======
moocowtruck
no, it says 35% of pro developers use it, not 35% of android developers use it

